# Help with overclocking Q9450



## Badbonji (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I got my new pc parts recently, and with water cooling so I could OC my cpu. However, I am having many problems even OCing slightly from stock. 

System:
Q9450 @2.66Ghz @2.73Ghz
8Gb G.skill PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 2T @ 900Mhz
Asus P5N32-e sli
150Gb Raptor X 10,000rpm
2 x EVGA 8800gts 512Mb SSC

I cant seem to get 350FSB even putting the Vcore to 1.40V, and the memory won't go higher than 950Mhz with 2.2V, with the VTT at 1.55V (Max on this board). The NB is at 1.35V and the SB is currently 1.5V. Temperatures are 31-36 idle, 45 full load. :4-dontkno

My aim was to try and get the Q9450 to 3.2Ghz (400x8), and the memory to 1066Mhz (its rated speed) with 5-5-5-15 2T timings. Any help would be highly appreciated ray:


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, news to me that a 680i board can even run a yorkie... guess its some sort of tweak asus did. do you have a fsb voltage? 6xx series boards are not good fsb overclockers, especially with quads, so they need a good bit of voltage.


----------



## Badbonji (Apr 30, 2008)

I found out that my motherboard didn't support my quad properly, so I got a EVGA 780i but still cant reach 3.0Ghz but runs 2.8Ghz fine even on stock voltages :S
I got to 3.0ghz one time, and seemed stable. Ran some games, 3dmark06, and then prime95 which it failed after 25 minutes. Then it freezes each time I try to log on.
CPU - 1.36V
FSB - 1.3V
Memory - 1.85V
NB - 1.4V
SB - 1.5V
SPP<->MCP 1.3V
Any ideas?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Tried relaxing RAM timings or increasing its voltage?


----------

